# Emerson 37" LCD TV Problem Help



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Done_Fishin helped me on this forum fix my TV the last time, this time my TV picture will be on 1080p it will be perfect and after different amounts of time the screen goes blank (nothing not even static). Now I have Direct TV with 3 TVs hooked up and the others had NO problem showing a TV Picture. What could be wrong with the TV that I fixed is now broke again?:4-thatsba


----------

